# EAST HARBOR LARGEMOUTHS



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

Heard there is good fishing out of East Harbor in Cleveland for largemouths. Will be fishing from 15ft.
Grumman Bass Boat.

Is the fishing good out of the Harbor from Spring to Fall ?

Or, ....... does it slow in September, better to wait until Fall Feed from October thru
November ?

Is Tibbels Marina best place to launch since I will be staying in harbor with smaller boat.

Thx for any info provided.
Alan


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

yes ... yes....yes try it you will like it


----------



## BRADOMCFISH (May 27, 2016)

Fished it tonight...30 bass with smallest being 1.5lbs...best place in Ohio to large mouth fish in my opinion...Just find the weed lines and throw t-rigged swimbaits or spinner baits...anything to get through the grass...hope this helps! And good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

BRADOMCFISH said:


> Fished it tonight...30 bass with smallest being 1.5lbs...best place in Ohio to large mouth fish in my opinion...Just find the weed lines and throw t-rigged swimbaits or spinner baits...anything to get through the grass...hope this helps! And good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ccc said:


> yes ... yes....yes try it you will like it


Thx for response.


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

BRADOMCFISH said:


> Fished it tonight...30 bass with smallest being 1.5lbs...best place in Ohio to large mouth fish in my opinion...Just find the weed lines and throw t-rigged swimbaits or spinner baits...anything to get through the grass...hope this helps! And good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx for response and advice on what to throw,
much appreciated.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

And like I tell everyone that fishes East Harbor...preserve the fishery! Keep only what you need, and carefully release the rest to be caught again by some other angler. Have fun...


----------



## Glen (Jun 11, 2017)

Also if you want to fish in the evening don’t launch at Tibbels as you have to be back at ramp at like 7. Mazuriks is a quick boat ride to east harbor to launch for free without time restrictions.


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

This thread is confusing. Catawba/Marblehead or Cleveland? East Harbor or East Basin?


----------



## Glen (Jun 11, 2017)

erie sniper said:


> This thread is confusing. Catawba/Marblehead or Cleveland? East Harbor or East Basin?


Yeah the Cleveland part was confusing, but when he said tibbels I figured he meant east harbor.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Where can I launch s canoe?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

There is a launch at the state park ramp at East Harbor for such things.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Although the fishing can be good in the E. Harbor, I have heard they are bigger in W. Harbor. Haven't been over there this year but in years gone by I have had some really great days there.


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

What's the horse power limit and speed limit on east harbor?


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

No HP limit. Most areas are no wake. A couple areas on the main body have no limits

This map is very rough, but the red areas are full speed. The yellow gives you an idea of the no wake areas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glen (Jun 11, 2017)

sdkohio said:


> No HP limit. Most areas are no wake. A couple areas on the main body have no limits
> 
> This map is very rough, but the red areas are full speed. The yellow gives you an idea of the no wake areas
> 
> ...


Nice map seems about right! Try making one for west lol!


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Thanks sdkohio, that's just what I needed. I appreciated it.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Gottagofishn said:


> Although the fishing can be good in the E. Harbor, I have heard they are bigger in W. Harbor. Haven't been over there this year but in years gone by I have had some really great days there.


Not sure if true or not, but had been told that West has big fish because that is where the tournies release them post-weighing.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

West harbor gets beat to death just like east harbor fishing is close to same in each depending on ur style


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Is west harbor less weedy? More fishing docks?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

In places yes but the weeds r where u wanna b


----------

